# Quid de la garantie étanchéité ?



## Val Oche (1 Mai 2022)

Coucou!
J'avais acheté un iPhone 11 il y a 6 mois en reconditionné et décrit comme totalement neuf et garanti 1 an par SFR. 
Celui-ci est tombé dans l'eau et a totalement grillé. 
PAN!
Bien sur, la garantie ne fonctionne pas sur dégâts des eaux, il y a une petite ligne la dessus. Normal pour un telephone vendu comme étanche. 
(Demain, il y aura une boutique SFR qui aura disparue  proche de chez moi)

Donc nouvel achat, ça tombe bien, j'adore acheter un telephone tous les 6 mois, j'ai beaucoup trop d'argent.

A votre avis, est ce que si l'on part sur un telephone neuf, acheté directement chez Apple, la garantie est elle sans faille ou est-ce que cette histoire d'étanchéité c'est juste un argument marketing à la con et aucune garantie de fonctionnera dans tous les cas ?

Merci les amis et beau dimanche!


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2022)

Ca ne fait pas parti de la garantie :





						À propos de la résistance aux éclaboussures, à l’eau et à la poussière de l’iPhone 7 et des versions ultérieures
					

Apprenez-en davantage sur la résistance de votre iPhone aux éclaboussures, à l’eau et à la poussière. Découvrez également la procédure à suivre si votre iPhone est accidentellement mouillé.



					support.apple.com
				




Mais reconditionné veut dire qu’il n’est pas neuf, et qu’il a forcément a été ouvert. Ton soucis peut être du à un mauvais reconditionnement. Dans ce cas, il faut voir avec le vendeur du reconditionné.


----------



## love_leeloo (1 Mai 2022)

EDIT : grillé par flotow


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2022)

Val Oche a dit:


> J'avais acheté un iPhone 11 il y a 6 mois en reconditionné et décrit comme totalement neuf et garanti 1 an par SFR.


Depuis quelques semaines, il est interdit de dire qu'un produit reconditionné est "comme neuf" : https://actu.fr/economie/produits-r...iliser-l-appellation-comme-neuf_48838574.html


----------



## Val Oche (1 Mai 2022)

Donc un iPhone neuf n'a aucun intérêt de ce côté là....
On n'est pas loin de la publicité mensongère chez Apple: acheter un iPhone étanche mais nous ne garantissons pas qu'il sera étanche. Top

Je me pose du coup la question de mon Apple Watch achetée neuve. Il y a une fonction exercice Nage. Donc je nage les bras en l'air sans jamais toucher l'eau en fait?


----------



## ericse (1 Mai 2022)

Val Oche a dit:


> Donc un iPhone neuf n'a aucun intérêt de ce côté là....
> On n'est pas loin de la publicité mensongère chez Apple: acheter un iPhone étanche mais nous ne garantissons pas qu'il sera étanche. Top
> Je me pose du coup la question de mon Apple Watch achetée neuve. Il y a une fonction exercice Nage. Donc je nage les bras en l'air sans jamais toucher l'eau en fait?


Bonjour,
Je peux comprendre un peu d'énervement suite à cette mésaventure, mais est-ce vraiment après nous qu'il faut te défouler ? 

Objectivement l'étanchéité est un sujet délicat : Apple fait tout son possible pour que ses équipements résistent à l'eau, mais ne peut pas le garantir dans la mesure ou le moindre mauvais traitement (chute, choc, solvants, températures extrêmes, bricolage par un atelier de recyclage non agréé, etc...) peut compromettre l'étanchéité sans que ce soit la faute d'Apple. 

De plus un appareil qui a été ouvert, même par Apple, a peu de chance d'avoir conservé son étanchéité originale, quelle qu'elle ait pu être.


----------



## Sud083 (1 Mai 2022)

Après il y’a deux types de garantie, la garantie commerciale d’Apple qui ne couvre pas les défaut d’étanchéité et la garantie légale de conformité.
Comme l’étanchéité de l’iPhone 11 est certifié par une norme, cette garantie doit s’appliquer.

Apple le précise ici :






						À propos de la résistance aux éclaboussures, à l’eau et à la poussière de l’iPhone 7 et des versions ultérieures
					

Apprenez-en davantage sur la résistance de votre iPhone aux éclaboussures, à l’eau et à la poussière. Découvrez également la procédure à suivre si votre iPhone est accidentellement mouillé.



					support.apple.com
				




Les modèles suivants ont obtenu l’indice de protection IP68 défini par la norme 60529 de la Commission électronique internationale (profondeur maximale de 2 mètres pendant 30 minutes maximum) :

iPhone 11
iPhone XS
iPhone XS Max

Apple dit également ceci plus bas :

La résistance aux éclaboussures, à l’eau et à la poussière n’est pas permanente et peut diminuer au fil du temps dans le cadre d’une utilisation normale. Les dommages causés par un liquide ne sont pas couverts par la garantie, mais il est possible que la loi sur la protection des consommateurs vous confère certains droits.

Donc c’est au vendeur d’assurer cette partie-là de la garantie et c’est lui qui doit envoyer à un centre de réparation agréé Apple pour réparation à ses frais.


----------



## Val Oche (1 Mai 2022)

@ericse Don't worry, je ne viens pas du tout ici pour me défouler, loin de là, éventuellement pour écrire un truc idiot mais j'ai trop de respect pour Macg depuis ces centaines d'années où j'y suis inscrit.Désolé que ça ait pu être pris comme tel.

@Sud083 j'ai vu ça aussi sur le lien de Flotow. Je vais essayer de défendre mon honneur avec ses normes auprès du revendeur SFR. Je n'ai rien à perdre de toute façon.


----------



## Gwen (1 Mai 2022)

Joue sur le fait que à l’époque le produit était présenté comme neuf, donc forcément étanche. As tu une facture ou ça serait marqué ? Si c’est le cas n’hésite pas à leur dire que tu vas faire jouer ton assistance juridique (même si tu n’en as pas, ils ne sont pas censé le savoir). Et peut être leur dire que tu es même membre D’une association de Consommateurs.


----------



## Val Oche (2 Mai 2022)

Bon alors verdict conforme à celui attendu : l'étanchéité ne fait pas partie de la garantie.
C'est donc bien du moquage de figure cette histoire d'étanchéité.

Et dans l'idée, je vais arrêter de me doucher, baigner, nager avec mon Apple Watch parce que je pense que j'aurai la même réponse.


----------



## Sud083 (2 Mai 2022)

Val Oche a dit:


> Bon alors verdict conforme à celui attendu : l'étanchéité ne fait pas partie de la garantie.


Oui mais de quelle garantie ?
La garantie que SFR propose quand tu achètes un appareil reconditionné chez eux ? Ou la garantie de conformité ?
Ce n’est pas du tout la même chose !

Pour un achat d’occasion qui date de moins de 1 an et c’est ton cas, la garantie s’applique et c’est au vendeur de prouver qu’il n’y a pas de défaut.









						Achat d'un produit : garantie légale de conformité
					

Lorsque vous achetez un produit, il doit être conforme à l'usage attendu et à la description du vendeur. Il existe pour cela une garantie légale de conformité. Cette garantie s'applique aux défauts déjà présents à la date de livraison. Elle s'applique 2 ans maximum après la livraison d'un bien...




					www.service-public.fr


----------



## ericse (2 Mai 2022)

Val Oche a dit:


> C'est donc bien du moquage de figure cette histoire d'étanchéité.


Les modèles précédents étaient garantis par contre : garantie de destruction, certes, mais garantie quand même 

Bref, comme je disais, les iPhones sont fabriqués étanches, ça leur donne une chance de résister au bain et c'est mieux qu'avant, mais le fait que ce soit malgré tout exclu de la garantie me semble la norme pour tous les équipements dont le destination n'est pas d'être immergé.


----------



## Sud083 (2 Mai 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bref, comme je disais, les iPhones sont fabriqués étanches, ça leur donne une chance de résister au bain et c'est mieux qu'avant, mais le fait que ce soit malgré tout exclu de la garantie me semble la norme pour tous les équipements dont le destination n'est pas d'être immergé.


Sauf que l’iPhone est certifié étanche par une norme.
En l’occurrence pour l’iPhone 11 : L’indice de protection IP68 défini par la norme 60529 de la Commission électronique internationale.
(profondeur maximale de 2 mètres pendant 30 minutes maximum)

C’est un défaut de conformité si son iPhone 11 ne respecte pas cette norme et indice, sauf si l’immersion n’a pas respecté ces conditions.


----------



## ericse (2 Mai 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Sauf que l’iPhone est certifié étanche par une norme.


Certes, certes, en théorie c'est béton... En pratique le fabriquant va dire que les conditions d'utilisation n'ont pas été respectées (profondeur, durée, chocs, ...) et te renvoyer la charge de la preuve. Ça peut se plaider si un expert certifie que l'entrée d'eau provient d'un défaut de fabrication et pas d'une erreur d'utilisation, mais c'est quand même très aléatoire.


----------



## Sud083 (2 Mai 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Certes, certes, en théorie c'est béton... En pratique le fabriquant va dire que les conditions d'utilisation n'ont pas été respectées (profondeur, durée, chocs, ...) et te renvoyer la charge de la preuve. Ça peut se plaider si un expert certifie que l'entrée d'eau provient d'un défaut de fabrication et pas d'une erreur d'utilisation, mais c'est quand même très aléatoire.


La charge de la preuve ça dépend et je parle de la garantie de conformité donc assurée par le vendeur et non de la garantie commerciale d’Apple.

Pour un achat neuf : La garantie de conformité dans les 2 ans suivant la date d’achat, la charge de la preuve incombe au vendeur.

Pour un achat d’occasion : Quand c’est moins de 1 an après l’achat, la charge de la preuve incombe au vendeur mais au-delà elle incombe à l’acheteur.


----------



## ericse (2 Mai 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Pour un achat d’occasion : Quand c’est moins de 1 an après l’achat, la charge de la preuve incombe au vendeur mais au-delà elle incombe à l’acheteur.


Chacun son interprétation, pour toi le défaut d'étanchéité est implicitement couvert, pour moi il ne l'est pas car hors "usage normal", surtout pour de l'occasion ou du reconditionné. Après je souhaite avoir tord, à suivre...


----------



## LaJague (2 Mai 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Chacun son interprétation, pour toi le défaut d'étanchéité est implicitement couvert, pour moi il ne l'est pas car hors "usage normal", surtout pour de l'occasion ou du reconditionné. Après je souhaite avoir tord, à suivre...


Tu as effectivement tord dans le cas de la garantie de conformité (2 ans Neuf et 6 mois occasion)
Pas besoin d’apporter la preuve, c’est au vendeur d’apporter la preuve de la mauvaise utilisation


----------

